# Current Events



## Kirk (Jan 7, 2003)

"In Washington, officials from the National Rifle Association met 
with a group of high school students.  There were no survivors."


----------



## Kirk (Jan 7, 2003)

"Oprah Winfrey has named her new $51 million estate 'Tara 2,' after Scarlett O'Hara's plantation in Gone With The Wind. Meanwhile, Sally Jessy Raphael has named her new estate Apartment 4B."


----------

